# interviews



## suslik (May 30, 2013)

It would be great to have a place where you can post links to the 
interesting interviews about classical music. I have not found such a thread here,
so, well, here it is

I am interested with disscusions on music not on ``personal stories'', but it would be 
good to see anything)

Thank you!

P.S. I belive I have already seen all films by Monsaingeon


----------

